# My Opinion.



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Before I add my 2 cents on bands and temperatures, I have to say, the new forum looks great! I haven't been on in quite a while and get a nice surprise when back! So, what I wanted to talk about. After moving to a colder climate and adapting my bands to suit I would like to share what I have learned. I really like the .60 sumeike band. Its fast and has fairly decent band life. Recently I have moved climates and the temps drop to around -7 degrees celsius. I didn't want to have to move onto a new, thicker band because of how much I like the .60 sumeike and I am really used to how it shoots with the 8mm steels. Some people say that going up in taper size hardly effects how it shoots in the cold and think that the thickness of band solely correlates with the speed. I have found that the thickness of band does not matter so much in my situation. I used to shoot 20/15 .6 with the 8mm steels for both target and hunting. Some think 8mm is too small for hunting but the right spot kills in almost every situation. 20/15 did not cut it in these cold temps, so I went to a 25/20 .6 cut and saw some large effects in ball speed. I have now dropped to a 23/18 .6 cut to better suit the 8mm steel. Band tapers do effect the ball speeds in different temps as much as it would in the warmer climates.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Aside from never having an elastic option as a kid, I got curious as to the question of ‘how cold is cold’ when it comes to shooting a slingshot. I stumbled across a video by Simpleshot that answered the question for me. #1 Use what you always use regardless of the temperature. #2 Keep the slingshot in a pocket against your body. #3 When you are ready to shoot pull the slingshot out and flex the bands a few times to develop some additional friction heat in the rubber. #4 Have a backup frame in another pocket when you see the performance of the first frame begin to lag. #Rinse and repeat as needed.
Our Forum slingpal from Alaska hunts with a Natural and TBG and as far as I can tell he very rarely misses a meal!


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Aside from never having an elastic option as a kid, I got curious as to the question of ‘how cold is cold’ when it comes to shooting a slingshot. I stumbled across a video by Simpleshot that answered the question for me. #1 Use what you always use regardless of the temperature. #2 Keep the slingshot in a pocket against your body. #3 When you are ready to shoot pull the slingshot out and flex the bands a few times to develop some additional friction heat in the rubber. #4 Have a backup frame in another pocket when you see the performance of the first frame begin to lag. #Rinse and repeat as needed.
> Our Forum slingpal from Alaska hunts with a Natural and TBG and as far as I can tell he very rarely misses a meal!


Yeah thanks mate I have seen the same video. I tried this but even still when you are getting ready to shoot a rabbit you rarely have enough time to pull it out and flex the bands a few times without the bunny noticing. Nowadays there are some advanced bands that are build to withstand the colder temps but in my experience I have always had to change band tapers to suit certain temps. I think it is purely based off of preference as well. I like my bands to suit roughly the same fps in the colder weather as they do in the warmer weather and this is not possible unless the bands are modified to suit.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

AUSSIE4 said:


> Yeah thanks mate I have seen the same video. I tried this but even still when you are getting ready to shoot a rabbit you rarely have enough time to pull it out and flex the bands a few times without the bunny noticing. Nowadays there are some advanced bands that are build to withstand the colder temps but in my experience I have always had to change band tapers to suit certain temps. I think it is purely based off of preference as well. I like my bands to suit roughly the same fps in the colder weather as they do in the warmer weather and this is not possible unless the bands are modified to suit.


Well that makes sense. Bunnies don’t need a head start, that is for sure! Do YOU think the bands need a warm up stretch before the first shot? And is reaching and fussing in a pocket for a frame and a round of ammo too much jerking around while on the hunt?


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Well that makes sense. Bunnies don’t need a head start, that is for sure! Do YOU think the bands need a warm up stretch before the first shot? And is reaching and fussing in a pocket for a frame and a round of ammo too much jerking around while on the hunt?


Most likely not to keeping it in my pocket, not so much in the night but I primarily hunt the mornings and the little buggers notice everything.😂 I would say no to the warm up stretch only if the slingshot bands are keeping warm in my hands which is almost always how I carry it when out hunting. Otherwise a warm up stretch would probably be good but not always possible in a hunting situation.👍


----------

